# Transformers 2



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

This movie looks sick.

I hated the first one, but from the second I saw the trailer for the new one, I knew I was going to go see it.

I'm going to see it on Friday, and I know you USA folk don't get it until next Wednesday so I'll give you the lowdown on it 

Stoked.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 17, 2009)

I hate you British people!!! You guys get to see it first!!! Don't forget to give us the lowdown!!!! Can't wait to see the Constructicons!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

I most certainly will bro 

this Friday evening I will prepare an epic review


----------



## lewbob (Jun 17, 2009)

i am going to go see it also  looks mental much better than the first


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 17, 2009)

Sunday is transformers day. It has to be done, and I HAVE to see it, no question about it all.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I most certainly will bro
> 
> this Friday evening I will prepare an epic review




I will be looking forward to that!

I can't wait for the new one, looks like this is gonna get nuts!


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 17, 2009)

midnight premier for me. i live in rhode island, which is where hasbro is, so i saw the first ever US public screening of T1, 2 days beforehand


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

also:


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 17, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> midnight premier for me. i live in rhode island, which is where hasbro is, so i saw the first ever US public screening of T1, 2 days beforehand




That's awesome, I am definitely jealous dude.

I am a HUGE Transformers fan, and quite a big Megan Fox fan as well


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 17, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> That's awesome, I am definitely jealous dude.
> 
> I am a HUGE Transformers fan, and quite a big Megan Fox fan as well



transformers is my favorite cartoon/toy when i was a kid, and megan fox is my favorite sexual fantasy haha. Optimus Prime AND Megan Fox in Imax. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 17, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> transformers is my favorite cartoon/toy when i was a kid, and megan fox is my favorite sexual fantasy haha. Optimus Prime AND Megan Fox in Imax. The possibilities are endless!




Me too bro, what were your thoughts on the original animated movie(1986)???


----------



## synrgy (Jun 17, 2009)

Megan Fox needs it right up the pooper, I think.

I know just the guy for the job, too. 

If I could just get her to join a four way between her, Scarlett Johansson, Olivia Munn and myself, the Universe would surely cease to exist as a result of its inability to contain the awesomeness.



Triple7 said:


> Me too bro, what were your thoughts on the original animated movie(1986)???


 
I cried when Optimus died. Granted, I was about 6.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Megan Fox needs it right up the pooper, I think.
> 
> I know just the guy for the job, too.



yeah, me 



synrgy said:


> If I could just get her to join a four way between her, Scarlett Johansson, Olivia Munn and myself, the Universe would surely cease to exist as a result of its inability to contain the awesomeness.



dude I guarantee you there's not a man on this planet that could please 3 girls at one time except Ron Jeremy


----------



## silentrage (Jun 17, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> Optimus Prime AND Megan Fox



Bet you a Japanese porn vid will come out of exactly this.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah, me
> 
> 
> 
> dude I guarantee you there's not a man on this planet that could please 4 girls at one time except Ron Jeremy




I would love to give it a shot though!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

I actually meant 3 girls but w/e 

I can't think of anything worse man!

keeping one girl happy, that's cool, but THREE?

man you're out of your mind!

unless those three girls were easy to please, then it would be A-OK


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> Me too bro, what were your thoughts on the original animated movie(1986)???



It was awesome. No more needs to be said. 



synrgy said:


> I cried when Optimus died. Granted, I was about 6.



Me too. I was either 7 or 8.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 17, 2009)

Dave -- you're not thinking through the mechanics properly. It's about staggered pleasure, not simultaneous.

When there are 3 of them and one of me, they can entertain each other during my refractory period(s) and in theory, watching them do so would drastically shorten the length of said refractory period(s). 

And clearly, you haven't watched enough pr0n.


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Dave -- you're not thinking through the mechanics properly. It's about staggered pleasure, not simultaneous.
> 
> When there are 3 of them and one of me, they can entertain each other during my refractory period(s) and in theory, watching them do so would drastically shorten the length of said refractory period(s).
> 
> And clearly, you haven't watched enough pr0n.



Excellent post.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> It was awesome. No more needs to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I was either 7 or 8.





My favorite movie of all time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's the best fucking movie of all time, best soundtrack by far as well.

I hate that megan fox bitch ass  the fact that she is bigger than optimus on a poster is just wrong.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 17, 2009)

I think everybody cried when Optimus died. 

Kagami, I assume you're refering to the 80s movie soundtrack. 
I mean, it's got Kick Axe, Weird Al Yankovic AND it makes that damn Stan Bush Boogie Nights song sound badass!  AND it has Orson Wells and Leonard Nimoy. 



I bought the (new)Transformers DVD with the case that transforms to Optimus so I'm seeing the new one regardless.


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah, the cartoon movie was amazing. perhaps that 4 some scenario might be a little better, but it would close


----------



## silentrage (Jun 17, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> yeah, the cartoon movie was amazing. perhaps that 4 some scenario might be a little better, but it would close



Someone need to make a motivational poster of this,

The Internets, where Transformers the animated movie almost = 4 some with 3 smoking hot chicks.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I think everybody cried when Optimus died.
> 
> Kagami, I assume you're refering to the 80s movie soundtrack.
> I mean, it's got Kick Axe, Weird Al Yankovic AND it makes that damn Stan Bush Boogie Nights song sound badass!  AND it has Orson Wells and Leonard Nimoy.
> ...




I have 2 copies of the 80's movie soundtrack


----------



## synrgy (Jun 18, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> I have 2 copies of the 80's movie soundtrack



You've got the touch!!!!

You've got the powerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 18, 2009)

That whole soundtrack was amazing! 

Vince Di Cola was genius!

Instruments of Destruction!!!!!!! Tools of foul Play!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 19, 2009)

just bought my tickets for next week haha


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 19, 2009)

well,

recently i have been really disappointed with all teh films i went to see..i got really "turned on" (for lack of a better word!!) by their teaser only to be utterly disappointed...

i don't know i just feel like the teaser is all the film's best bits put together...hopefully this is will be different!!

Ralphy


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

that's what I'm hoping too man 

it says on the cinema's website that it's 3 hours long


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> that's what I'm hoping too man
> 
> it says on the cinema's website that it's 3 hours long


 
woo that's shit loads of popcorn / M&Ms / Pepsi to be had!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

I doubt it is to be honest, cinema's websites are not to be trusted.

Wikipedia says 147 minutes so that's 2.5 hours... still pretty long!

full review of the film coming later this evening


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> that's what I'm hoping too man
> 
> it says on the cinema's website that it's 3 hours long





That's awesome, just made me even more stoked for seeing it


----------



## synrgy (Jun 19, 2009)

that sounds awfully long.

The first one was certainly too long for what it was, that's for sure...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

ok ok I've seen it.

it starts off with some pretty cool scenes, as is expected it's primarily a CGI wank-fest.

Megan Fox undresses a few scenes in - thumbs up 

the rest of the film sort of plods along, pretending to have a plot without ever really delivering. I found about 2/3 of the way through I got very bored and started thinking "wow, really?".

the main parts of the film I enjoyed were fucking huge transformers, things been blown to smithereens and Megan Fox's rack. 

some of the CGI in the ending scenes were pretty cool but the ending was pretty lame in the same way that the ending to the first one was.

it was very funny in places, it's definitely a man's film as it's basically sweet CGI and tits and not much else... the bits that were good were good, but it felt unnecessarily long and could've been condensed into a much shorter time rather than bombarding the viewer with scene after scene of cheesy Transformer personalities/morals.

4/10.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 19, 2009)

Did they at least have more footage of robots than friggin humans this time?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

oh yes don't worry about that


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ok ok I've seen it.
> 
> it starts off with some pretty cool scenes, as is expected it's primarily a CGI wank-fest.
> 
> ...




Damn, well seeing as how I am a Transformers fanatic I will probably still love it , I like cheesy Transformer morals


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 19, 2009)

Good fun all round with a few random plot holes and character disappearances but other than that I thoroughly enjoyed myself. Well worth seeing. 

Better than Terminator 4 anyway...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 20, 2009)

Just 4/10? Its Transformers so I'll probably love it regardless.



ZeroSignal said:


> Better than Terminator 4 anyway...



Lol not seen that yet. Bad I take it?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 20, 2009)

so basically, the previous was great and the film wasn't!!! darn!!!

glad i save 10 GBP then!!!! i'll wait for it to be available on itunes for $0.99 to rent for 24 hours!!

Sorted!!!!


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 20, 2009)

i will still love it im sure. now, define "megan fox undresses"...


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 20, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> i will still love it im sure. now, define "megan fox undresses"...


----------



## silentrage (Jun 20, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> i will still love it im sure. now, define "megan fox undresses"...



Cannot be defined, akin to dividing by 0, universal implosion would occur, danger, danger.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Lol not seen that yet. Bad I take it?



I wouldn't bother...

It's about as good as number 3 if you ask me...


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 20, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Cannot be defined, akin to dividing by 0, universal implosion would occur, danger, danger.



my penis seems to think it can handle it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 21, 2009)

if I divided by zero right now, I'd be in a parralel universe, fucking Megan Fox like a dog.

how I wish I was in that universe...


----------



## silentrage (Jun 21, 2009)

Fuck her like ape optimus prime.


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 21, 2009)

lucky for me, im brian austin green.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 21, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> if I divided by zero right now, I'd be in a parralel universe, fucking Megan Fox like a dog.
> 
> how I wish I was in that universe...



Oh my god yes


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> lucky for me, im brian austin green.



So where's all your money from 90210?


----------



## Nick (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah this film was good but dissapointing at the same time. it was funny and i like that they put the transformer morals in because the cartoon had them so maybe its just them having a laugh with that but....the human characters in this film were terrible. the whole 'i love you thing' was SHIT and the 'primes' thing was awful.

had that been removed it would have been a straight up good action film probably better than the first one cos the transformers were generally cooler in this one.

7/10 for me but i love transformers


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 22, 2009)

Nick said:


> the whole 'i love you thing' was SHIT and the 'primes' thing was awful.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 22, 2009)

Saw it last night. I just wanted a movie with very little plot, and a large amount of robots twatting the living crap out of each other. To that end, I actually think there should be no human actors in a next tranformers, as I'd just prefer robots in all honesty.

Plus I hate Shia Labeouf. Ryhmes with Puff.

Robots are wicked, it's a cgi wankfest, there is a lot of destruction, plot is pretty much terrible (the human elements that is), although I have to admit I like the robot part of the plot. The human bits are rubbish though.

Without human bits: 10/10
With Human bits: 6/10

Still, I will get this on blu ray when it comes out as I love the transformers


----------



## MFB (Jun 22, 2009)

Bought my ticket for the 12:01 showing tomorrow, kind of pumped kind of worried with all this 4/6/7 out of 10 business


----------



## silentrage (Jun 22, 2009)

Just cover your eyes when any humans appear on screen who is not A. megan fox, and B. nekkid.


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 22, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Just cover your eyes when any humans appear on screen who is not A. megan fox, and B. nekkid.



thats the kind of advice that can be applied to everyday life


----------



## synrgy (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, I figure it can't be any worse than the GI Joe movie is reported to be.


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Well, I figure it can't be any worse than the GI Joe movie is reported to be.



GI Joe is gonna be awful for 2 reasons :

Joe is played by the kid from Step Up noplease
It's got a "Wayans" in it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 23, 2009)

MFB said:


> GI Joe is gonna be awful for 2 reasons :
> 
> Joe is played by the kid from Step Up noplease
> It's got a "Wayans" in it



There are some exceptions to the Wayans rule. Requiem for a Dream is awesome (the only one I can think of). 

...but yeah it's gonna suck.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 23, 2009)

One of my good local friends has this (amongst other rants) to say about Transformers 2, which he is now trying to get people to boycott:

"Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen, has 'niggerbots' with gold teeth, who don't read; this movie also pokes fun at hispanics--who try to get rich quick, Jews--who constantly qvetch and have an 'Italian' deli, and Arabic people--check out the midget guard baby!"

He said it had more curse words than an R rated movie (and is supposed to be for kids), and was racist as fuck.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the words pussy and fuck are uttered once each.

it's aimed at 13-17 year old boys IMO.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 23, 2009)

how does this compares to the last terminator instalment?...on PAR?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 23, 2009)

Transformers 2 > Terminator 4.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm pretty sure the words pussy and fuck are uttered once each.
> 
> it's aimed at 13-17 year old boys IMO.


 
What about the claims of blatant racism, though?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 23, 2009)

synrgy said:


> What about the claims of blatant racism, though?



I did think the midget part was a little edgy but it was also funny. I can see where he's coming from about the 'robot racism' but I don't think it was in any way malicious, the script was just written to maximise laughs which it acheived IMO.


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 23, 2009)

michael bay has a shitty sense of humor. lets admit it. like how the little robot in Transformers 1 got off airforce one and pretend to hide its face as it walked away. like what the fuck is that?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 23, 2009)

well firstly, Michael Bay doesn't write the script and secondly, TF2 was actually funny IMO.


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah, but in the commentary for 1 he was talking about how all that stuff in it was his idea. but i am withholding judgment on the humor front until 120:01 tonight


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 23, 2009)

maybe it was then 

I could see how some people would be appalled by this movie, but IMO those people are too sensitive and too politically correct.

it was in no way blatant racism I don't think... they are robots FFS


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah, even if i hate this movie, i am going to love this movie


----------



## silentrage (Jun 23, 2009)

Wait a minute, weren't the transformers like that back in the days? 
@[email protected] 

And are biologists gonna get mad at their misrepresenting animals in Beast Wars?


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jun 23, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Wait a minute, weren't the transformers like that back in the days?
> @[email protected]
> 
> And are biologists gonna get mad at their misrepresenting animals in Beast Wars?


 
I'm suprised PETA hasn't chimed in since the some of the characters die. Hmmm...if they were in robot form when they died ya think it still counts as an animal dying? And yes back in the day they were indeed like that.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got back from the midnight show here on the east coast and dang, it was killer.

I loved the first and this one topped it.

Go see it. I am gonna see it again haha.


----------



## MFB (Jun 24, 2009)

Myself from MG.org said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!
> 
> I just went to the 12:01 showing and my god, it was fucking awesome despite what ANYONE else has told you. The UK crowd got to see it 2 days ago (you smarmy cocks) but seriously, it's so fucking good. Shia LeBouf DIDN'T fucking ruin this one. So many robots fucking destroying shit left and right and you know, you KNOW, you love to see it. Bigger, better, badder, everything is insane and the story line was pretty unique and well done. I mean, I sure as fuck didn't see half the shit coming - well at least the first half, then some of it became connect the dots and I figured out some pieces.
> 
> Megan Fox :


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

looks like you like this film, then?!!!


----------



## MFB (Jun 24, 2009)

I've always liked Transformers, albeit not as much as something like TMNT or MMPR but it's been a love nonetheless

Edit : Also, Mesh, if you see this - the new av is nothing personal, but he did whoop yours' ass...hard


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 24, 2009)

saw the midnight showing last night, and now i'm off to Imax.

LOVED It. 2 changes,

1 get rid of the twins
2 needed a cliffhanger

the humor was fine, except for the twins, or robots in general.


Optimus beats the shit out of someone with a tree. Bad. ASS.

Topped T1 IMO.



cyberwaste6996 said:


> I'm suprised PETA hasn't chimed in since the some of the characters die. Hmmm...if they were in robot form when they died ya think it still counts as an animal dying? And yes back in the day they were indeed like that.



No animals were harmed during filming, i checked


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 24, 2009)

the bit that pissed me off was the ridiculously long part where they find the old burnt out Decepticon with the FUCKING AWFUL English accent and he betrays the Decepticons to help Shia and Megan.

that bit went on for SO LONG and his shitty accent really really got on my nerves.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

why.. they were mocking the taffies?!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 24, 2009)

no it was just an awful accent, sounded nothing like an English person.


----------



## Nick (Jun 24, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> michael bay has a shitty sense of humor. lets admit it. like how the little robot in Transformers 1 got off airforce one and pretend to hide its face as it walked away. like what the fuck is that?



have you ever seen the origional transformers?

its a cartoon and the origional comic which i have 100s of issues of was very much tongue in cheek a lot of the time.

i dont see anything wrong with a bit of that in the film.

i get the feeling a lot of people are expecting to go see a film about giant robots that turn into vehicles and be presented something of actuall dramatic and cinematic (special effects not included) credibility.

may i ask...

what are you smoking?


----------



## sakeido (Jun 24, 2009)

Such a dumb movie, so incredibly dumb. Barely any plot, massive plot holes, it was too long. Lots of parts that were just painful to watch, like when his mom ate the hash brownies. Then lots of giant robots fighting but its so hard to tell what is going on sometimes. I'll have to watch it a few more times to figure it out


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 24, 2009)

I think I would have probably enjoyed both Transformers films if they had beem directed by JJ Abrams.

he made Star Trek interesting and I'm pretty sure he could make giant talking robots from halfway round the Milky Way interesting too.

Michael Bay is very hit and miss. Armageddon, Bad Boys II and The Rock were all good films, but with Transformers he has missed the mark by quite a large margin twice now.

and let's not forget Pearl Harbour


----------



## Nick (Jun 24, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> the bit that pissed me off was the ridiculously long part where they find the old burnt out Decepticon with the FUCKING AWFUL English accent and he betrays the Decepticons to help Shia and Megan.
> 
> that bit went on for SO LONG and his shitty accent really really got on my nerves.




Jetfire doesnt betray them at that point he had switched sides long ago but i would agree too much time was spent on it and id have preferred if he had survived at the end.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 24, 2009)

sakeido said:


> Barely any plot, massive plot holes, it was too long.


----------



## Nick (Jun 24, 2009)

what are these plot holes you speak of?

for me there are a lot of bits that should be ommitted from the film and so really its the editor who is at fault here eg the scene where the 'primes' come to him and tell him he has earned it etc.

epic fail, properrly looked at my girlfriend in disgust at that point.

on a side note Bay is apparently not up for doing the 3rd movie and they are looking at the terminator director and possibly Ridley Scott (FTMFW)

scott looks unlikley though, sadly.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 24, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> the bit that pissed me off was the ridiculously long part where they find the old burnt out Decepticon with the FUCKING AWFUL English accent and he betrays the Decepticons to help Shia and Megan.
> 
> that bit went on for SO LONG and his shitty accent really really got on my nerves.



He didn't betray them at that very moment. Didn't you hear him say you can choose sides and that whole story? He was already working to stop the Decepticons from way back in his day it was not like a split second decision to help them because Megan is hot as shit haha. 

And man that was JETFIRE, I thought him and his part was awesome.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 24, 2009)

sakeido said:


> Such a dumb movie, so incredibly dumb. Barely any plot, massive plot holes, it was too long. Lots of parts that were just painful to watch, like when his mom ate the hash brownies. Then lots of giant robots fighting but its so hard to tell what is going on sometimes. I'll have to watch it a few more times to figure it out



Totally, 100% agreed on all counts.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jun 24, 2009)

> i get the feeling a lot of people are expecting to go see a film about giant robots that turn into vehicles and be presented something of actuall dramatic and cinematic (special effects not included) credibility.
> 
> may i ask...
> 
> what are you smoking?



To which I respond... if you're not watching it for cinematic importance, WHY WATCH A MOVIE?! People say "not everything has to have literary merit" and I don't get that argument. If you're such a mouth-breather that robo-porn and shit blowing up excites you then fine. But I think most cultured human beings want something worthwhile that entices their intellect. Via plot, characters, situations, or questions raised by the film.

Yes, I realize it's fucking Transformers. That shit was dumb in the 80's and its dumb now. What I don't like is that it's portrayed in a way that makes it seem like it's NOT a waste of time. Spider-Man was comic book nerddom from the get go. But the movie, despite being about "immature" content like superheros, actually had a plot, cinematic merit, and it raised intellectual questions about the nature of responsibility and chance. I think those were good films.

I guess some people just like action for its own sake. But I would like a movie to be as much a story as a book. If you read a book where every page was "and then the giant robot kicked the other giant robot and gears flew everywhere and you saw his nutsack and it was awesoooooome" would you read it? Seriously?


----------



## sakeido (Jun 24, 2009)

Transformers 2 is not a good movie, but it is entertaining as hell. That's all it needs to be. Of course, it would a lot better if they gave it to a talented director who was capable of writing and shooting gripping human drama. Somebody who would cut all the crap out and then actually get us invested in the characters, who understood aesthetics and valued cleanliness in their character designs and could frame the action scenes in a way that was more intelligible. They could even investigate some deeper thematic content, maybe focusing on the relationship of Sam with his awesome car or using the second movie to examine the relationship between humans and Cybertronians. 

Actually, there's the one thing _really_ missing from this movie. It should be the first thing you learn in film school. Action scenes are pointless if you don't care about what is happening. If we actually had time to get attached to the main characters, then all those action scenes would pay off. But Bay doesn't get it, so we have to make due without it. Or at least hold out for the third one and hope somebody really good gets to direct. 

But that is never going to happen. There is a ton of potential here that was not realized, but what is left is still worth $10.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 24, 2009)

Can you seriously debate intellectual and literary merit when you've decided to go see a MICHAEL BAY FILM?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

It's like going to a redneck sports bar in kentucky and afterwards lamenting the lack of emotional sensitivity in modern society.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Against my better judgement, I'll probably end up seeing this movie, and I'm sure I'll have exactly the same reaction to it that others have. The first movie was entertaining to watch, but as an actual movie, it was a total disaster. The worst part is that they couldn't seem to decide what they wanted the movie to actually be about; there were three different movies happening at the same time, and no clear resolution between them. The writing was so horrific I just wanted to hurl feces at the screen the whole time. John Turturro's character especially was just painful, and the movie would have been a lot better off without him.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jun 24, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Can you seriously debate intellectual and literary merit when you've decided to go see a MICHAEL BAY FILM?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> It's like going to a redneck sports bar in kentucky and afterwards lamenting the lack of emotional sensitivity in modern society.



Again, to which I say, why see the movie? 

Really. If the movie doesn't have literary merit and you still think it's "good" you're admitting that you're dumb enough to be wowed by special effects and action. 

If there weren't people on here saying it was a good movie, then we could all agree how awful it was. But saying 'you should expect it to suck" is just having no standards.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 24, 2009)

If people said they had pizza and beer last night and it was awesome, would you tell them they're wrong and pizza and beer are not enjoyable and hold no value because they don't give you sufficient amounts of protein, vitamin, complex carbohydrate and mono-unsaturates?


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't believe how analytical you guys are being haha. It's a movie not a novel of great literary merit from the 1600's , it is supposed to be fun to watch and it definitely is fun and full of good action. 

I know I feel a connection to the characters in the movie, maybe I am just easily attached who knows. The serious lines in the movie are written and delivered really well to me and the funny ones ease the tension after some dramatic parts and raise the audiences spirits back up. 

Movies do not need to be picked apart to the point they are not fun anymore this is not a literature class guys, just sit down and enjoy it do not let little things bother you. 

I would like to know some movies you all find to be really good  probably ones that I find boring and way overrated *cough* Pulp Fiction...


----------



## silentrage (Jun 24, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> I can't believe how analytical you guys are being haha. It's a movie not a novel of great literary merit from the 1600's , it is supposed to be fun to watch and it definitely is fun and full of good action.
> 
> I know I feel a connection to the characters in the movie, maybe I am just easily attached who knows. The serious lines in the movie are written and delivered really well to me and the funny ones ease the tension after some dramatic parts and raise the audiences spirits back up.
> 
> ...



Pulp Fiction is awesome, lock, stock, and two smoking barrels is also freakin awesome.


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> I can't believe how analytical you guys are being haha. It's a movie not a novel of great literary merit from the 1600's , it is supposed to be fun to watch and it definitely is fun and full of good action.



Exactly. 

You're not gonna hear, "And the Oscar for Best Actress goes to............Megan Fox in Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen!"


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, actually I would tell them that doing nothing but pizza and beer is a waste of time. I'm an analytical dude by nature. I understand that people have fun doing that. I also understand that people had fun watching Transformers. And I don't begrudge anyone that. What I'm saying is that by saying it's a "good" movie, or a "great" movie even, you're putting it up there with actual works of art. By your analogy, it would be like my friends saying "we drank and ate pizza last night, it was the BEST NIGHT OF MY LIFE". comparing it to, say, their first kiss, or their wedding night, or the birth of their child.

Opinions are subjective, obviously. And I never expected much from transformers, personally. what annoys me is that a lot of people herald these things as great movies, when compared to some cinematic masterworks they're complete trash. Another analogy would be seeing a kid in the mall spouting that Insane Clown Posse are the greatest gifts to music in all of history, and that everyone from Necrophagist to John Hooker are trash in comparison. Yes, it's his opinion, but wouldn't that annoy you?

I enjoy analyzing things. Its a personality trait of mine. Some people have it, others don't, I have it in spades. I like reading a book and discussing the themes and the character motivations, its why I joined a book club. I like talking about movies as stories and seeing what I can learn about life, the human spirit, or emotion FROM that movie. And therefore I decry anything as shallow as "HEHE LOOK JIMMY THAT ROBOTS GOT A BALLSACK".

Snakes on a Plane was an awful movie. But at least everyone agreed it was awful and we had a good laugh about it. It makes me sad to see transformers making big sales and my friends who go see it actually thinking its a good movie. I pity the masses who really like this stuff.

As far as what movies I like? I don't watch a ton of movies. My brother is a much better judge of that. But seeing as all movies are is a medium for a story, I'll just judge all different media together. I liked Spider-Man, the movie. The first and third the most, but the second was okay. I just saw Gran Torino and liked it. I thought Lords of Dogtown was a good movie. Citizen Kane is one of those "art movies" I refer to, and it is obviously great in my book. I loved Wall-E. In books, I loved Flowers for Algernon. My favorite series is the Dark Tower, while being sci-fi it's still incredibly deep. I loved the Godfather and Catcher in the Rye and Walden. In games I love the Zelda series, particularly Ocarina of time and Majora's mask. I love metroid prime. I love final fantasy III and Chrono Cross. Comics I loved included Superman: Red Son (superman as a communist?!) Spider-Man: Reign, Kingdom Come, The Killing Joke, and Green Lantern: Rebirth.

I like things I can think about. Does that answer your question? 

EDIT: And how could I forget Up?! That movie is the most powerful thing I've seen in a long time. If you wrote it off, you're dead wrong. It brought me to tears in the movie theater. THAT is a perfect example of taking a property marketed to kids and adding so much depth to it...


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well HammerandSickle it appears you are too grown up for me  I am a 19 year old boy still watching old Beast Wars and Power Rangers episodes all day... 

Sure I enjoy movies I can think about, but when you are stuck thinking too much you lose out on the fun of just seeing a movie like when you were a kid. There is no need to pick apart a movie because of its minor flaws. Maybe it has to do with our locations as well because not one person I have talked to liked the 3rd Spiderman around here... IMO it was utter crap compared to the first  

But really man, the way I see it, there are not too many action movies that people ever call masterpieces and there are always going to be people who hate on every given thing. I just hate it how the critics decide that the movies where the characters act weird as shit and have LONG lines that never stop and dialogue dialogue dialogue always going and nothing ever seems to really happen. Those movies always end up winning everything when the common person is just like wow, seeing that was a total waste of life, or when the heck was that in theaters? 

The Dark Knight is the only action movie in my lifetime I can remember getting a lot of praise and IMO it really deserved it. But you can't go out expecting every movie to be a masterpiece, like I said just sit down and enjoy it 

Our video game tastes are the same though so maybe one day we can learn to live in harmony  haha. Off topic- I loved Chrono Trigger but Chrono Cross was just so so for me Chrono Trigger had me in tears at one point. Games that put me in tears... Ocarina of Time, Shadow of the Collosus, and Chrono Trigger haha. Now everyone knows how cool I am  

I gotta stop it with these long posts.

EDIT: ROFL we live pretty close man. Funny.


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 24, 2009)

sakeido said:


> There is a ton of potential here that was not realized, but what is left is still worth $10.



sums it up perfectly!


----------



## silentrage (Jun 24, 2009)

@Hammer, yeah I see your point on that. I think if we reserved the term "movie" for stuff like Transformers II, and "film" for stuff like 2001, then it'd be pretty clear for everyone. And as for pixar, everyone of their movies make my eyes moist, I respect them so much it's not even funny, I would totally work there for free if they'd let me. 

Oh and miyazaki, another master of story telling. 
Now that I think about it, I'm leaning to your point of view a lot more, just because a premise is ridiculous, doesn't mean you can't make a good film about it, pixar and miyazaki proved that over and over again.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jun 24, 2009)

It's not really a matter of being "grown up" haha. It's just me being serious about everything 

I respect art a lot. Whether it be music or film or literature or actual art, I really appreciate it. Part of why I'm so big into music is because I see it as the only thing really worthwhile in this world. People have jobs, etc. but art is something you create from yourself that lives on. I can't draw, paint, write, or in fact play an instrument. So I'm a guitarist 

I guess my point is that all these "common people" movies (I liked your description there) are just an insult to the art form. Which is perfectly ok, as I said. Everyone has different tastes, and no one likes the same thing as I do. But the problem starts when everyone's telling me it's great and I know it's crap  Another good example that I deal with (I work in a bookstore) is teenage kids. They read inane drivel like Twilight and all those teen novels and then bitch and moan when they're "forced" to read a REAL book. I'll suggest something for their summer reading and they'll be like "is this an old person book?" 

I loved Chrono Trigger too. In fact, Chrono Cross and Spider-Man 3 are kinda in the same boat. I loved both of those but a lot of people didn't. Everyone thinks the first ones are better, haha. It's all up to taste, I just get passionate about things and overrule people's opinions. 

And splinter, we do live close by. Do I smell a jam coming on?


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 24, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> I loved Chrono Trigger too. In fact, Chrono Cross and Spider-Man 3 are kinda in the same boat. I loved both of those but a lot of people didn't. Everyone thinks the first ones are better, haha. It's all up to taste, I just get passionate about things and overrule people's opinions.
> 
> And splinter, we do live close by. Do I smell a jam coming on?



Haha dunno man. We will have to jam over some Chrono Trigger tracks!

"I just get passionate about things and overrule people's opinions." <- that describes me perfectly too. I am all about art and music. I am a music performance major  and I love drawing and all that as well. But I guess I have more in common with the "common man" than most others. I can find something good in all kinds of things. 

By the way... How do you feel about the Watchmen? Graphic novel and movie. I read the graphic novel back when I heard the movie was being made and then saw the movie as soon as it came out and while they changed and left out a lot I loved the movie (all my friends who didn't read it hated it ). And I LOVED the novel.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 25, 2009)

it got shit reviews.

its robot on robot violence. how can that ever be bad?


----------



## yingmin (Jun 25, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> But you can't go out expecting every movie to be a masterpiece, like I said just sit down and enjoy it


 See, that's part of the problem: the less we expect from movies, the less they'll give us. I mostly side with HammerAndSickle on this issue. I'm okay with enjoying a movie on superficial terms, like action scenes and things like that, but that doesn't mean that I don't want more out of a movie than that. Movies keep getting more and more shallow, and people continue to eat them up and heap ridiculous, unwarranted praise on them. I cringed when I heard a coworker refer to Star Trek as "movie of the year". What happened to substance?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 25, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Another good example that I deal with (I work in a bookstore) is teenage kids. *They read inane drivel like Twilight *and all those teen novels and then bitch and moan when they're "forced" to read a REAL book.


 
Hallelujah my friend!!! at least someone think like me!!!

And some dude has even created a thread here about "twilight / something"

Gets me angry


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 25, 2009)

yingmin said:


> See, that's part of the problem: the less we expect from movies, the less they'll give us. I mostly side with HammerAndSickle on this issue. I'm okay with enjoying a movie on superficial terms, like action scenes and things like that, but that doesn't mean that I don't want more out of a movie than that. Movies keep getting more and more shallow, and people continue to eat them up and heap ridiculous, unwarranted praise on them. I cringed when I heard a coworker refer to Star Trek as "movie of the year". What happened to substance?



Star Trek was really popular... and really good... haha. Someone is not allowed to think it was movie of the year to them? My movie of the year back when it came out was Live Free Die Hard  because it was a thrill ride and had me excited the whole time. If you are taking movies seriously enough that you cringed at someone saying Star Trek was their movie of the year then you need to just calm down pal  because the majority of teenage America probably thinks Twilight is the movie of the year last year and the new one will be this years so chew on that 

Movies are not getting more and more shallow, I am sure there have always been great movies, mediocre movies, and shit movies, since the days of silent movies. 

There will never be a time where every person in the world can agree on one thing, so, in the end everyone needs to learn to be more laid back about things and just enjoy them. I mean come on haha I cant believe how long this discussion is going, just go see the movie and decide for yourself do not listen to anything we have to say. 

PS I am seeing Transformers 2 again tonight  supporting these shallow movies so we can have fun movies for years and years to come.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> you can't go out expecting every movie to be a masterpiece, like I said just sit down and enjoy it





splinter8451 said:


> in the end everyone needs to learn to be more laid back about things and just enjoy them.



personally, I don't 'enjoy' feeling like I've been cheated out of my money.

a film needs only a few things to be good in my books: a solid plot where you CAN'T predict the next twist, a decent script, decent acting and a sense of coherency.

if it has these things then I enjoy the movie just fine. Transformers 2 had none of those things.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 25, 2009)

i saw it last night
soooo good!
actaully awesome
to hell with any bad reviews, its really awesome!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

This guy sums it up to a T:

Review: 'Transformers' lands with giant thud - CNN.com



> For all his sound and fury, Bay isn't much of an action director. There's no rhythm in his slam-bang cutting, no discipline in his orientation, and there's so little to distinguish an Autobot (the good Transformers) from a Decepticon (the bad) that at any given moment, it's a toss-up who is pulverizing who.
> 
> Combat scenes are a bewildering blur of crunching metal. On top of that, the humans are essentially bystanders and onlookers here, so that LaBeouf's primary contribution to the fighting is to run away, duck and cover. It's the same deal for Megan Fox, only in lingering slow motion.



this perfectly describes what was going through my mind when I watched the film.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

and here's another review that completely slams Michael Bay:

http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2009/...eview-roundup/

sounds like thinking movie-goers are not impressed with it.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 25, 2009)

Scar, the last movie I remember not being able to predict the outcome was Memento, I think that was the only one actually. 

Also, not defending transformers 2 or anything, but the major gripe people had with the first one was that humans played too much of a role and the robots got sidelined.


Totally agree on the robot design part though, it's impossible to tell who's who as soon as they're within 20 feet of each other.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

dude you've been watching the wrong films!

I live for films that keep me guessing 

I thought the first one focused on the Robots more than the humans


----------



## synrgy (Jun 25, 2009)

I remember feeling what you're talking about during the first movie.

Basically, in ALL of the scenes that featured autobots and decepticons on the screen at the same time, I was sitting there thinking "uh.... which one is which?"

Not to mention, I had no idea Starscream was in the first one until reading reviews after seeing it. Then I thought "wait.. how exactly were we supposed to know that it was Starscream?" Apparently they mention his name like twice or something, but I've seen the movie 3 times and missed the mention of his name all 3 times. 

I was just trying to find the scene in the Imaginationland episode of South Park where the US military is trying to ask Michael Bay for help, but I could only find it with Russian overdubs. Instead, I give you this interesting find:


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 25, 2009)

You guys cannot tell that the big robots WITH bright colors (minus black Ironhide) are autobots and the big mean looking grey/silver ones are the bad ones (minus the huge ass clearly decepticon thing that climbed the pyramid)?

I had no problem telling apart the two sides haha hopefully this post helps you.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 25, 2009)

When they're not a big contorting pile of twisted metal, sure I can tell the difference.

That's when they're *not* on the screen at the same time, though.


----------



## MFB (Jun 25, 2009)

Personally, I think you guys are looking for WAY too much from a movie about TRANSFORMERS. You wanted to see robots beating the shit out of each other for X amount of minutes and that's what we got + hottie Megan Fox + not so bad looking other chick who tried to do Shia = sit back and shut up about it. Transformers isn't meant to be some monumental film about the world and how we should view it and blah blah fucking BLAH. It's a movie that you go to the theater, say "Yes, I'd like 1 ticket for robots _beating the fuck out of each other_", then buy some snacks and enjoy then realize you saw what you wanted.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 25, 2009)

^^


----------



## synrgy (Jun 25, 2009)

MFB said:


> Personally, I think you guys are looking for WAY too much from a movie about TRANSFORMERS. You wanted to see robots beating the shit out of each other for X amount of minutes and that's what we got + hottie Megan Fox + not so bad looking other chick who tried to do Shia = sit back and shut up about it. Transformers isn't meant to be some monumental film about the world and how we should view it and blah blah fucking BLAH. It's a movie that you go to the theater, say "Yes, I'd like 1 ticket for robots _beating the fuck out of each other_", then buy some snacks and enjoy then realize you saw what you wanted.



That's EXACTLY WHY I went to see the first one, and it was STILL disappointing...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I was just trying to find the scene in the Imaginationland episode of South Park where the US military is trying to ask Michael Bay for help, but I could only find it with Russian overdubs. Instead, I give you this interesting find:




Those Aren't Ideas, They're Special FX - Clips - South Park Studios 





MFB said:


> Personally, I think you guys are looking for WAY too much from a movie about TRANSFORMERS. You wanted to see robots beating the shit out of each other for X amount of minutes and that's what we got + hottie Megan Fox + not so bad looking other chick who tried to do Shia = sit back and shut up about it. Transformers isn't meant to be some monumental film about the world and how we should view it and blah blah fucking BLAH. It's a movie that you go to the theater, say "Yes, I'd like 1 ticket for robots _beating the fuck out of each other_", then buy some snacks and enjoy then realize you saw what you wanted.



nah I don't think I am.

when I hand over my money at the counter at the cinema, I hand my money over to be entertained and to feel like I got my £8s worth. Transformers didn't fill that duty and thus didn't hold up their end of the bargain. Star Trek did exactly what I just described so there's no excuse for sloppy film making IMO.

you guys keep on going on about enjoying it but what about those of us that didn't!


----------



## MFB (Jun 25, 2009)

synrgy said:


> That's EXACTLY WHY I went to see the first one, and it was STILL disappointing...



OK, but what about THIS one?

Scar : well then I'm not sure what to tell you if you didn't enjoy it, too bad I guess? Movies are kind of a hit or miss industry and this seems to be a miss for you I guess


----------



## synrgy (Jun 25, 2009)

MFB said:


> OK, but what about THIS one?


 
Considering that nobody has ANYTHING good to say about it other than 'you should expect it to suck, so it's actually good', I'm not inclined to spend $10-14 to see it in the theater.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

I think what it must be is that I've been to see a lot of films recently that were all CGI, no substance and Transformers 2 was the icing on the cake really.

I'm sure if I was A) 14 and B) not a movie buff then I would've enjoyed it but I can't ever be those things again


----------



## MFB (Jun 25, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Considering that nobody has ANYTHING good to say about it other than 'you should expect it to suck, so it's actually good', I'm not inclined to spend $10-14 to see it in the theater.



I wasn't sure if you had seen it yet, but I guess that answers that question


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 25, 2009)

MFB said:


> Personally, I think you guys are looking for WAY too much from a movie about TRANSFORMERS. You wanted to see robots beating the shit out of each other for X amount of minutes and that's what we got + hottie Megan Fox + not so bad looking other chick who tried to do Shia = sit back and shut up about it. Transformers isn't meant to be some monumental film about the world and how we should view it and blah blah fucking BLAH. It's a movie that you go to the theater, say "Yes, I'd like 1 ticket for robots _beating the fuck out of each other_", then buy some snacks and enjoy then realize you saw what you wanted.



I agree with Optimus Prime here. 

EDIT: I am A) 19 and B) Have seen a ton of movies and own a shit ton of movies and see almost every new movie that comes out so I guess that makes me a movie buff? Dunno. What it comes down to is I really enjoyed it, can't wait to go spend another 9 bucks to see it again tonight. Must suck spending 10-14 dollars on a ticket haha.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 25, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> I agree with Optimus Prime here.



The cartoon wasn't brilliant by any stretch of the imagination, but it STILL had _character_ and it had _story arcs_, and as a viewer the writing would ultimately make you _care_ about and/or _identify with_ the primary characters.

Michael Bay managed to suck all of that out of the franchise and turn it into a truly meaningless CGI-explosion fest.

Where is the ongoing struggle for power between Megatron and Starscream? Where is the struggle of Optimus (and those loyal to him) trying to save a world that only knows how to fear him? Where is the eventual symbiotic relationship between the Autobots and humans? (IE, in these movies they're saving us -- but for no apparent reason -- whereas in the cartoon they were saving us because they actually cared about us)

Seriously, when a cheesetastic cartoon from the 1980s that wasn't intended to be anything but a marketing vehicle for action figures has more depth than a movie based on said cartoon that comes almost 2 decades later, something is VERY WRONG.

Let me be absolutely 100% clear here: I FUCKING LOVE EXPLOSION FEST SUMMER BLOCKBUSTERS. I go to see more of them in the theater than any other kind of movie.

That being said, I still have to feel like there is a PLOT that makes at least SOME sense, and I need to be able to identify with and/or care about at least ONE of the characters, in order for the explosion fest to work for me as a viewer.

I don't care about Megan Fox's CHARACTER. I just want to nail Megan Fox in the pooper. That doesn't make these good movies.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Seriously, when a cheesetastic cartoon from the 1980s that wasn't intended to be anything but a marketing vehicle for action figures has more depth than a movie based on said cartoon that comes almost 2 decades later, something is VERY WRONG.
> 
> Let me be absolutely 100% clear here: I FUCKING LOVE EXPLOSION FEST SUMMER BLOCKBUSTERS. I go to see more of them in the theater than any other kind of movie.
> 
> That being said, I still have to feel like there is a PLOT that makes at least SOME sense, and I need to be able to identify with and/or care about at least ONE of the characters, in order for the explosion fest to work for me as a viewer.



this 

this, this, this, this... this


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 25, 2009)

whether a movie is hit or miss is dictated by the masses, if most people hated it, it was a flop.

really i stick with this when it comes to movies, YOU ARE YOUR OWN WORST CRITIC

and it's true, just cus someone else hated it doesn't mean everyone else will, and there's nothing to boggle minds here really, i liked transformers, i found it very entertaining, i even like the new terminator flick and star trek, to me they did not suck and i was thoroughly entertained.

that's my two cents


----------



## silentrage (Jun 25, 2009)

What do you want them to do though? This was intended to be a blatant franchise cash-in in the first place, is that not apparent from the trailers? You want them to put it on the posters? 

"Transformers 2: Don't see this movie if you want substance"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

silentrage said:


> What do you want them to do though?



to at least *try* to keep up with high-quality Hollywood output films such as Star Trek.

and what Carl said


----------



## MFB (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree with Synrgy since right now I'm currently watching the cartoons, and they did kind of touch upon pieces of what he said but they could've done more. Starscream was never really shown fighting Megatron and undermining him like he used to, and Optimus' motives are never really questioned by the humans except for that one dickbag who was against N.E.S.T. and the Autobots

But again, this was meant to be just a pure summer blockbuster for explosions and shit - and for me, it delivered


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 26, 2009)

MFB said:


> Personally, I think you guys are looking for WAY too much from a movie about TRANSFORMERS. You wanted to see robots beating the shit out of each other for X amount of minutes and that's what we got + hottie Megan Fox + not so bad looking other chick who tried to do Shia = sit back and shut up about it. Transformers isn't meant to be some monumental film about the world and how we should view it and blah blah fucking BLAH. It's a movie that you go to the theater, say "Yes, I'd like 1 ticket for robots _beating the fuck out of each other_", then buy some snacks and enjoy then realize you saw what you wanted.



Except, most of robots beating the everliving crap out of each other was rather lackluster, the notable exception being the 3-on-1 fight with Optimus protecting Sam, and it was still fucking confusing. That, combined with painful "comedy" and terrible pacing made it a chore to watch at times. 

I went in not expecting much, and it delivered even less. The first film had charm on some level and I really enjoyed it. This one was just ...not good, and I grew up on the Transformers. I was just sorely disappointed.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 26, 2009)

well lads i caught this Flick last night and though i can say i wasn't floored by anything amazing plot wise, i still fucking loved it, the explosions and comedy and action was all i really needed, i found it thoroughly entertaining.

only one part of the movie i thought was spectacularly useless was the dream/vision sequence at the end with the whole DESTINY bit, that made me roll my eyes big time


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Jun 26, 2009)

this movie was a load of garbage...CGI was great don't get me wrong, but the script sounded like it had been written by MTV or something...they tried to force their horrible attempt at "suggestive" humor in waaaaay to many places and it completely ruined the movie for me...it's a shame too, because i actually did really enjoy the first one, but i guess this isn't the first time a sequel has been much less than desirable...



Scar Symmetry said:


> I think what it must be is that I've been to see a lot of films recently that were all CGI, no substance and Transformers 2 was the icing on the cake really.
> 
> I'm sure if I was A) 14 and B) not a movie buff then I would've enjoyed it but I can't ever be those things again



^^all of this too


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm a movie buff, I see on average 2-3 movies a month in the theater on top of the ones I rent/own and I don't know what kind of fucked up bullshit you guys are talking about but TF2 was fucking awesome! plot or not, It was exactly how it should have been! I'm no 14 year old boy, far from it, but It impressed me like a motherfucker!
Since when did you guys become serious fucking connoisseurs! if you go to a movie like TF2 and expect more than you got then fuck me sideways.

I noticed some of you guys post that you thought the dialogue was ripped out of the "MTV" generation, but can you guys step back a bit and read the majority of ths shit that gets posted here? and you want to critisize that? hahaha, It almost seems that in this day and age it's cool to NOT like something so obvious and be contrary?? Now of course there are alot of people that it just might not jive with, and that's cool everyone is entitled to thier opinion even if it's wrong, but COME ON Trans-fucking-formers? and you guys are picking it apart? wow. And you all are guilty of taking part in blatant franchise cash ins, I can bet some of you are even jumping on the MJ bandwagon and being sad! hahaha

Doesn't matter though as I enjoyed the shit out of the movie!

C


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2009)

Whoevers seen it, can you help me come to terms with what I just saw:



Spoiler



The Allspark killed Megatron in the first film when it touched him.

So the Decepticons hunt down the Allspark shard and touch him with it...which brings him back to life. What?

Sam also has a shard. Optimus dies. They hunt down a dead transformer, and use the shard to bring him to life so that he can tell them how to bring Optimus to life? What?

Theres more but these alone make the movie void, why does it exist?

My 'You have got to be fucking kidding me' reflex almost exploded when Sam dies and goes to transformer heaven and talks to Jesus-tron.




EDIT: I searched for answers and found this.

http://www.toplessrobot.com/2009/06/bonus_robs_transformers_2_faqs.php?page=1

It pretty much nails it. I loved the first one, dont get me wrong, but damn what happened.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Whoevers seen it, can you help me come to terms with what I just saw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Loved the hidden text man!!!! Thats what I thought too. But I really did like the movie. Effects wise and Megan Fox was uber hot.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2009)

Haha, you remember that scene in Billy Madison where he gives a speech that seems believable and on topic and the crowd cheers, then the moderator completely destroys him? Thats exactly what the reaction to TF2 is. 

'Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.'


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 28, 2009)

This movie was so awkward, there was a robot with a penis laser gun (in Shia's house), a robot with giant gold testicles, robots with gold teeth, a Jesus robot, and I'm even getting into the awkward stuff with people. Sure the explosions were cool and Megan Fox running in slo-mo is awesome but I spent most of the movie bored



Tiger said:


> Haha, you remember that scene in Billy Madison where he gives a speech that seems believable and on topic and the crowd cheers, then the moderator completely destroys him? Thats exactly what the reaction to TF2 is.
> 
> 'Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.'


----------



## JonesTown (Jul 7, 2009)

We thanks guys.
We're going to the IMAX tonight to go and watch the film. 
Thank God I didn't pay for my ticket. (hows that Movie's sound track?)


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 7, 2009)

I thought that this was an absolutely dreadful film. Too much smoke and noise, and not enough "guts." 

djpharaoh's avatar is deemed false.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jeez just a heads up (and I'm glad I already saw the film prior to opening this thread) but you guys REALLY need to use spoiler tags. Some of you are giving away chunks of plot throughout the thread that would really ruin the movie for folks who haven't seen it yet. Don't ruin it for someone else! 



Spoiler



text here [/spoiler ] (take away the space from the second bracket) in case you guys forgot how to do it....


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 7, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> This movie was so awkward, there was a robot with a penis laser gun (in Shia's house), a robot with giant gold testicles, robots with gold teeth, a Jesus robot, and I'm even getting into the awkward stuff with people. Sure the explosions were cool and Megan Fox running in slo-mo is awesome but I spent most of the movie bored



Wait... Jesus robot?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes. Jesustron.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't recall the Jesustron?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 7, 2009)

Spoiler



Aw, cool! Thanks for teaching me that, HG510!


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 7, 2009)

DiezelMonster said:


> I'm a movie buff, I see on average 2-3 movies a month in the theater on top of the ones I rent/own and I don't know what kind of fucked up bullshit you guys are talking about but TF2 was fucking awesome! plot or not, It was exactly how it should have been! I'm no 14 year old boy, far from it, but It impressed me like a motherfucker!
> Since when did you guys become serious fucking connoisseurs! if you go to a movie like TF2 and expect more than you got then fuck me sideways.
> 
> I noticed some of you guys post that you thought the dialogue was ripped out of the "MTV" generation, but can you guys step back a bit and read the majority of ths shit that gets posted here? and you want to critisize that? hahaha, It almost seems that in this day and age it's cool to NOT like something so obvious and be contrary?? Now of course there are alot of people that it just might not jive with, and that's cool everyone is entitled to thier opinion even if it's wrong, but COME ON Trans-fucking-formers? and you guys are picking it apart? wow. And you all are guilty of taking part in blatant franchise cash ins, I can bet some of you are even jumping on the MJ bandwagon and being sad! hahaha
> ...




I agree with most of this


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I thought that this was an absolutely dreadful film. Too much smoke and noise, and not enough "guts."
> 
> djpharaoh's avatar is deemed false.



Hence why mine is Prime


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't dislike it because I think it's 'cool' to hate it, I dislike it because I thought it was a waste of my money and not a great movie 

it was probably 'cool' to hate Star Trek but I really enjoyed that and had no qualms about saying so.

also like synrgy said earlier in the thread expecting it to suck doesn't make it worthy in EVERYONES eyes. you can say we're looking for 'too much', but we're really not, it just didn't meet our standards and it did meet yours and that's fine, there's no need to get touchy about the fact that we don't like it 



yingmin said:


> See, that's part of the problem: the less we expect from movies, the less they'll give us. I mostly side with HammerAndSickle on this issue. I'm okay with enjoying a movie on superficial terms, like action scenes and things like that, but that doesn't mean that I don't want more out of a movie than that. Movies keep getting more and more shallow, and people continue to eat them up and heap ridiculous, unwarranted praise on them.



this and:



synrgy said:


> Considering that nobody has ANYTHING good to say about it other than 'you should expect it to suck, so it's actually good', I'm not inclined to spend $10-14 to see it in the theater.



this


----------



## Bungle (Jul 7, 2009)

I saw TF2 last night and it was better than I was expecting. I'd heard a lot of negative comments about the movie (twins are annoying, storyline is pushing it, they walk into the Smithsonian and there happens to be an airplane graveyard out back, etc) but all these things didn't bother me at all, which I thought they would.

Yes, the twins are unnecessary, but they're nowhere near as bad as Jar Jar fucking Binks.

Yes, the storyline is pushing the limits of believability, continuity and common sense, but let's not forget *the movie is about alien robots turning into shit and then beating the shit out of each other.*

The only two things that make me think "Aww fuck, come the fuck on" was the sound track (The musical score is fucking awesome, but all that teenybop fucking Green Day and Linkin Park needs to fucking go for fucking fucks sake.) and a wee bit of lazy scriptwriting. Example:

[possible spoiler] At the beginning when the shard fell out of Sam's jacket. >=[

Writer 1: OK, we're filming tomorrow, so how in hell do we explain this second shard?
Writer 2: Um, maybe like, there's like, a shard stuck in Sam's jacket that he somehow like, didn't notice...
Writer 1: That's the stupidest fucking thing I've heard all year, but OK, we've got nothing else, the deadline is in 3 minutes, so let's just run with that.

[/possible spoiler]


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 7, 2009)

I dunno who's idea was it to have Linkin Park to rewrite their own theme song that sounds exactly the same as the first movie, but he should be shot.  We don't need 2 What I've Done songs.


----------



## Bungle (Jul 7, 2009)

We don't need 2 Linkin Park songs. End of story.

Just found this:


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 7, 2009)

^ 

Wow haha that was totally awesome. Nice find.


----------



## JonesTown (Jul 8, 2009)

Dude, that freaking rocks!!!!!!!


----------

